# "Tiep Bou Dien" African recipe



## Xiao Feng (Sep 24, 2017)

TIEP BOU DIEN 

Ingredients: 

- Broken Rice 2X
- 1 Tomato pure pot
- 1 Cassav
- 5 littles african cabbages
- 1 big cabbage
- 2 hot african chilli pepers
- 2 big onions
- 3 carrots
- 4 shrimp kub 
- Big parts of fish (anything fish, but fish with a lot of flesh)
- Parsley
- Garlic
- Sun flower oil
- Red chilli peper powder 
- Ginger powder
- Sal
- 2 quantity of Saffron powder (food colouring)
- Peper
- Green lime 

1 STAGE:
- In a small cup, mix the garlic and the parsley with the sal, peper, ginger and red chili peper powder (spicy filling)
- Cut big parts of fish 
- Make a hole in the middle of each parts of fish 
- Put the spicy filling in each hole of each parts of fish 

2 STAGE:
- Take a big pan 
- In the pan, put the oil and sal 
- Put the parts of fish in the pan
- Fried the fish with very hot oil during 30 minutes
- Remove the parts of fish and put on a plate 
- Save the oil where the fish was been fried for after

3 STAGE:
- Peel the carots and cut big parts 
- Peel the cassav and cut big parts
- Cut small african cabbages 
- Cut the middle of a cabbage and cut this middle in big parts 

4 STAGE:
- Put in a "couscoussière" the oil where the fish was fried
- Cup 2 big onions and put this in the oil 
- Put the sal and peper and ginger and 2 quantity of saffron powderin the "couscoussière"
- Wash the rice 
- When the onions are fried , put big quantity of water in the "couscoussière" (~3 water bottles)
- Put the 4 shrimp kub
- Put the tomato pure pot 
- Put the cabbages and the carots

5 STAGE:
- Put the parts of fish in the "couscoussière" with vegetables 
- Put cassav, african cabbages and african hot chili pepers
- Put the rice in the part above of the "couscoussière" 

6 STAGE:
- When the vegetables are cooked and the rice too, remove the rice and put the rice in a other pan
- Remove the vegetables and put all of them in a plate
- Put the vegetable salsa on the rice and cooked that 

When the rice is ready, all it's ready to eat !


----------

